

Demons: A short film about depression and suicide - iamben
http://demonsfilm.net/

======
iamben
Not a traditional HN post, I'm aware, but seeing as depression (in particular)
is covered a lot here I thought some of you might find it interesting.

Long and short, inspired by a blog post of the same name, my brother made this
film after a friend of his went to take his own life in a place near to them
that so many others have done the same. A year later they revisited the spot
and talked about what happened.

He stuck it online yesterday and so many people have reached out to say thank
you and talk about their own demons, I figured it was worth a share.

~~~
fossuser
Somewhat related - I always thought the werther effect was interesting. People
seem to romanticize aspects of suicide.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copycat_suicide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copycat_suicide)

------
braveheart1723
Raw.

Definitely worth watching, honestly told.

That webpage is well designed too.

~~~
_cbdev
This might not be the place to discuss it, but I can't stand websites messing
with my normal scrolling experience. I expect scroll bars to move content
along their respective axis, not control animation.

